# möglichst kleiner Helm für grossen Kopf? loW profile helmet?



## MattX (30. April 2011)

hallo

ich suche für meinen relativ grossen kopf ca 60 cm umfang einen möglichst unauffälligen helm, mit geringen dimensionen.

mein 12 jahre alter bell helm sieht doch ein wenig dark vader mässig aus.

ich brauche den helm fürs mountainbiken im gebirge aber ein strassenhelm geht natürlich auch.

für tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.

günstig wäre schön.

Matt.


----------



## Bernhard3 (30. April 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe nach langen suchen, der KED Xl war mir zu klein , den Alpina Mythos gekauft passt super .
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a18657/mythos-l-e-mtb-helm-schwarz-matt.html?mfid=130


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MattX (1. Mai 2011)

ist der nicht etwas klobig vom design her?


----------



## CrunchRyder (1. Mai 2011)

Bernhard3 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe nach langen suchen, der KED Xl war mir zu klein , den Alpina Mythos gekauft passt super .
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a18657/mythos-l-e-mtb-helm-schwarz-matt.html?mfid=130



Ja, der schlankste Helm ist der Mythos nicht, aber er sitzt wirklich sehr angenehm. 

Und ist das nicht entscheidender als eine schlanke Optik?


----------



## MattX (1. Mai 2011)

mir ist der eindeutig zu klobig, bin ja extra auf der suche nach einem nicht klobigen helm.

ob der bequem ist kann ich für mich ja gar nicht sagen ohne diesen probiert zu haben.

vielleicht gibt es ja einen nicht klobigen helm, der auch noch bequem ist.


----------



## manne (2. Mai 2011)

Ich wundere mich auch, daß der Mythos recht häufig als "schlanker Helm" empfohlen wird. Habe selbst einen bei ca. 59-60cm in Größe 57-62 und schmal-dezent sieht wirklich anders aus, besonders der ausladende Schläfenbereich.
Allerdings hat er tatsächlich eine sehr dünnwandige Schale, sitzt dadurch tief und ich kann locker eine dicke Wollmütze darunter tragen (mit dem rund-umlaufenden Band aber auch im Sommer wackelfrei einstellen). Soll heißen: Womöglich passt der auch in einer Nr. "zu klein" noch gut.


----------



## AlexMB (22. Mai 2011)

Specialized s-works, baut optisch sehr schmal, bei großem Innenmaß. Leider sehr teuer.


----------



## Drop-EX (22. Mai 2011)

Habe auch ne große birne und wollte nen helm der nicht so klobig aussieht. Preis und optik haben mich beim mythos überzeugt. Habe den eigentlich eine nummer zu klein genommen und er passt perfekt und trägt nicht so auf.


----------



## reigi (23. Mai 2011)

Alpina Spice. Preiswert und nicht zu groß. Hab ich mir jetzt gekauft.


----------



## Toolkid (23. Mai 2011)

Dir ist schon klar, dass die Dicke des Helms im Falle eines (Un)Falls, die Knautschzone darstellt. Je schlanker der Helm geschnitten ist, umso mehr Aufprallenergie schlägt auf den Kopf durch. Und gerade die MTB-Helme sind i. A. etwas dicker dimensioniert im Hinblick auf scharfe Felskanten.


----------

